# Large breed puppy formula



## BernerGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

*OKay so I am going to be getting a Bernese mountain dog puppy and I was wondering if Canidae was a good food for them I was looking at all the larger breed puppy forumlas, but they are all so expensive would it be a good food for them if not what a descent cost food for a berner?*


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Canidae is a respectable dog food. However I am a firm believer on "life stages", meaning that if you have a puppy, feed puppy food, if you have a senior feed senior, etc.

Many of my customers have BMD's and they are feeding, Nutro, Eagle Pack, Natural Balance and Innova.

If it were my dog, I would feed a large breed puppy formula. It has the perfect Calcium/Phosphrous ratio for a growing dog. It has glucosamine and chondroitin to help lubricate and strengthen growing bones and joints, plus a Large Breed Puppy formula is a controlled growth formula.

A BMD can continue to grow for up to 2 years. I would feed LB Puppy fromula for a minimum of 12 months. 

Some vets like to put Large Breed puppies on a adult formula to stop them from growing to fast. However by doing that, you prevent your puppy from getting the right calories or protiens and fats to encourage proper growth. 

On the traditional end of things, Nutro large breed puppy would be a good choice. On the more natural side, Innova Large Breed, or Solid Gold Wolf Cub would be excellent choices.


----------



## BernerGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

*OKay thanks So would it be like Nutro as in 
http://www.ultraholistic.com/lbpup.shtml
http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncdoglbpuppylr.asp
Or
http://www.nutroproducts.com/maxdogadultlb.asp*


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Nutro has three lines of food: Nutro Max (which is their original fromulas), Nutro Natural Choice (which is their premium formulas), and their newest Nutro Ultra (which is their holistic). Either of the last two would be suitable. You should decide whether or not you care if your dog needs "holistic" formulas only.


----------



## BernerGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

*Okay so This is ganna sound stupid, but "holistic"?*


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

I have read a lot of books on dogs Berners and Goldens especially and almost every one I have read says that you should feed a puppy a high protein adult food because puppy foods can stunt growth and be bad for health, I dunno if this is true, but opinions would be nice, and it may help the OP when deciding on food.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with anajamka. I wouldnt feed this puppy, puppy food (even large breed). The higher protein can cause joint and bone problems. It does not stunt the growth, but actually causes them to grow to quickly, and the joints dont form correctly. It will not make your dog bigger (he/she will get as big as its supposed to, but slower growth is prefered). 

Canidae is a great food, and has a good protein/fat ratio.

Again I would talk to your breeder and see what he/she recommends. He/she should know her lines and know what food they do best on. I raised my Great Dane on Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul, and Canidae.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a lot of information out there. Innova Large Breed Puppy has a good protein/fat ratio. Just remember that you have a puppy--who has to grow. An adult formula, is not a developing formula. It is for dogs who are finished growing and need to stay where their at until they hit senior years.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with not using puppy food at all. I've never used it for my dogs, and will now feed RAW for any future pup. Canidae is a great suggestion if you are going to use kibble though, excellent food for both pups and adults.  It doesn't work for all dogs, I've heard a few people say their dogs didn't do well on it, but for the majority, Canidae has shown impressive results.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Would you feed your 4 month old baby a BBQ'd steak? or a plate full of alfredo and chicken? No you would probably feed your baby, baby food.. designed for developing children! 

It's about 'Lifestages'. Humans are not born adults...Dogs are not born Adults. Canidae is a good food, i'll give all of you that, but it does not believe in life stages.... the same goes for 'Go' and 'Natural Balance'. These foods are great for dogs who are over a year and/or are fully developed. 

Does a Chihuahua have the same needs as a Great Dane? Would you feed a new born kitten adult cat food? Would you take away a foal from it's mothers teat to feed it grain only because that's what adult horses eat? 

By out right saying 'do not feed puppy food' could put someone's dog at risk of becoming under developed and possibly other problems. Puppy food was designed for a reason.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I fed my cats adult cat food as kittens as well. 

I honestly believe the "puppy food" forumlas aren't made with what is actually needed, more of a marketing ploy for companies to make more money. Ever notice puppy versions of dog kibble of the same brand are ALWAYS quite a bit higher in price? And do you think dogs in the wild have puppy versions of what the parents eat? Also, how honest do you think these companies are when many of them cram their dog foods with fillers and junk that our dogs don't need. Corn is a prime example of this.

As for stunting growth or growing to fast, a pup is going to grow however it will grow, regardless of the food. Large breed owners simply need to remember not to overstrain their dog physically before it is fully grown. That's where joint problems start, because they worked their joints too much before they were fully formed, or they were poorly bred.

Every dog (and cat for that matter) I've ever owned has grown up on adult food, and were healthy and happy. Not one ever suffered any joint or bone problems, in fact the only health issues I've encountered with a dog were with my old Cocker Spaniel, which developed eye and ear problems in his senior years, which are common in the breed to start with.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

britishbandit said:


> As for stunting growth or growing to fast, *a pup is going to grow however it will grow, regardless of the food*. Large breed owners simply need to remember not to overstrain their dog physically before it is fully grown. That's where joint problems start, because they worked their joints too much before they were fully formed, or they were poorly bred.
> .


I have to disagree with this.

What about OCD (Osteochondritis Dissecans)? It has been linked to feeding certain foods - that's why a lot of brands came out with "Controlled Growth Formula" for large and giant breed puppies. These puppy formulas have realistic calcium to phosphorous ratio's, as well as proper fat : protein : fiber ratio's, suitable for the growing dog. 

Example of food causing OCD - Innova Evo dog food - an ALL LIFE STAGES food. It was on the shelf for months before, when pressed, they came out with a "Whoops, don't feed it to large breed puppies!"


And what about HOD (Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy)? It is directly connected to improper supplementation - mainly a defeciency of a Vitiman C content in the food, or an imbalanced calcium to phosphorous ratio. 



Elbow Dysplasia, Panosteitis, and Hip dysplasia are also related to poor supplementation or poor nutrition/over nutrition during the growth stages of puppy-adulthood.

We are starting to understand more and more about the links between diet and these soundness issues with our dogs, and through a controlled growth formula (which most high quality Large Breed Puppy foods ARE) you can better your chances.


I myself would feed a large breed puppy formula such as Nutro Large breed puppy (chicken, or lamb), Eagle Pack Large/Giant breed puppy, or Innova Large breed puppy. These foods all have controlled growth formulas, providing an improved chance of avoiding some of these lamenesses.

Meghan


----------

